# My Native SUV build



## jcfisher (Nov 11, 2009)

Let me start by saying I am addicted to micoskiff.com, checking everyday to see what is new.  I am currently awaiting the go ahead to pick up my new Native SUV.  This will be my first boat.  After years of fishing with my dad, I will now have a boat to call my own.  I will be rigging the skiff myself and will post pics when available. For now, pics from Mel will show the progress. The interior and decks will be a light gray to reduce glare. Power will be a 25 Yama tiller.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Congrats and welcome to the forum!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

That color's bad ass!!


----------



## jcfisher (Nov 11, 2009)

hull is Marlin blue with pearl gray inside


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> hull is Marlin blue with pearl gray inside


Wow, I just noticed you're from Lake City.

How far do you have to go to get to saltwater for some flats fishing?
I used to frequent up that way twice a month and I always took rods with me.
All I found was dried up lakes with no fish!

Anyway, congrats on your awesome skiff.
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## jcfisher (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks, it takes 1.5-2 hours, to either the Gulf or Atlantic.


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Good Luck with your new skiff. I am picking up my Native Skiff this weekend and I guess you saw it at the shop (white hull and ice blue cap with white trim). I know you'll find Mel and Rory a pleasure to deal with. They really try to make dreams turn into reality.


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Love the color, can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

> Let me start by saying I am addicted to micoskiff.com, checking everyday to see what is new.  I am currently awaiting the go ahead to pick up my new Native SUV.  This will be my first boat.  After years of fishing with my dad, I will now have a boat to call my own.  I will be rigging the skiff myself and will post pics when available. For now, pics from Mel will show the progress. The interior and decks will be a light gray to reduce glare.  Power will be a 25 Yama tiller.


Originally from Fort White here. Live in Jax now but do most of my fishing in Steinhatchee. Hope to see you out on the water some time.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Very nice! Can't wait she is done! Marlin Blue with pearl grey? I'm diggin it!


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Holy crap!  That makes two of us from Lake City on here. Where do you fish mostly? Like Str8, I've found that the coast is a little far and the lakes are dead. I was actually praying that Ida would dump a foot of rain here to help things out but looks like that won't happen for a while. Welcome to the forum as well, maybe I'll see you around on the water.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

First I want more pic's, 2ed tell us why you picked the Native SUV 
I have been to the shop and like alot of things but would like to hear others view points.


----------



## jcfisher (Nov 11, 2009)

To FSU - I fish out of Rocky Creek, between Steinhatchee and Pepperfish. The Native SUV is light, has a simple layout, and is the right price.  It's everything I need without being excessively over-priced.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

North, I am super interested in your thread as it develops, I am real interested in the SUV. Spoke to Mel on the phone last week and regisdtered for this sit in hopes of keeping up with the SUV as it develops. 

Are you getting the cap with the add on deck? Are you getting the rear deck or the bench seat? 

Are you buying a hull only or a package?

Please take lots of pictures and keep this updtaed, if you can.

Thanks!!!(I know this is my first post and that makes me a nuisance of a newbie but anyway, I'd appreciate any info you have going forward)


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Niiiiice Color, look foward to seeing the build up.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> To FSU - I fish out of Rocky Creek, between Steinhatchee and Pepperfish.  The Native SUV is light, has a simple layout, and is the right price.  It's everything I need without being excessively over-priced.


Hey NFLflats,

I'm waiting for your delivery to get the new top cap for my SUV. If you don't mind showing the ole fart around, I would love to come up your way.

CR


----------



## jcfisher (Nov 11, 2009)

still (patiently) anxiously waiting

TSS - I will definately take you up on that when I get her rigged.


----------



## fpflats (Aug 2, 2009)

I'd be patient, I was by Sat. afternoon and that deck cap is looking really great, nice accent lines in the non-skid. It would look right at home with a nice custom teak chair in it. Saw FMH's floating artwork project (some call it a skiff, but the pics just don't do it justice...)


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> still (patiently) anxiously waiting
> 
> TSS - I will definately take you up on that when I get her rigged.


Yeah, I hear ya but your getting the 1st top cap I helped design for mine.  Customer is always first you know.   You'll have a couple of weeks head start on the rigging.  After I get my cap I'll lose another week in the pipe shop before I can even start.


----------



## jcfisher (Nov 11, 2009)

updated pics of interior with tiller console








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great!!!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice! is that the grab rail mini console? thanks for the update


----------



## Ramiro (Dec 2, 2009)

MEL is the man ! great guy with great boats.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous!!! congrats on a great new first skiff!!!!


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Saw your skiff at Mel's today. Looks great and may you catch lots of fish with it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jcfisher (Nov 11, 2009)

going to pick up the skiff Wednesday, here are updated pics








[/img]








[/img]


----------



## tim_henshaw (Jun 1, 2009)

looks amazing. Is that Carpet under the gunnels?


----------



## james_bingham3 (Oct 22, 2009)

looks great love that color, i need your deck for my johnsen
love it!!!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice boat, love to see the pics as you get it rigged. 

-T


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

what are you paying for that hull?

L.R.


----------



## jcfisher (Nov 11, 2009)

Got the skiff today! Now the real fun begins. Will post pics soon.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Congratz on the skiff, I don't know who is happier you for getting your skiff or Me knowing that they are closer to starting mine=)
Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats on the skiff!

Don't get me wrong, I love my skiff. But, between you and FMH getting your sweet new Natives, it's making me want to change the look of the garage...with a different boat!

I LOVE the Copperhead! We could have a fleet of Ankona's!

Haha can't wait for the pics!


----------



## jcfisher (Nov 11, 2009)

I mounted the motor Saturday and lowered bunks, still need to adjust bunks and rollers.  Mel has been great to work with on this project.  Can't wait to get some fish slime on her.  Here are some new pics for all you addicts.

Also check out http://www.ankonaboats.com/suv.html








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

I Love Those Boats! I had a hard time deciding between that and my Gheenoe. Looking Sharp !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

Really nice start you have on your dream boat. What is the reason for the two part aft deck / side deck configuration?


----------



## jcfisher (Nov 11, 2009)

The back deck is bolted to the top cap and glassed to the rear bulkhead.  This allows one mold to be used for either option: front deck only or front and rear decks (clever).  The lines created by the joint break up the huge flat surface, which looks better to me.  I installed the rod holders Thursday.  Instead of cutting the mounts to fit the console, I just moved them forward to the ice-chest side which works better than centered on the console.  








[/img]

The GPS will be mounted once I get the hardware to do so.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

The boat looks awesome! It will definitely stand out in Lake City. If you hear someone honking excitedly in traffic while you're towing it, don't worry, it'll probably just be me.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

beautiful skiff!!!


----------



## jcfisher (Nov 11, 2009)

I made the first test run today and loving the skiff even more now, ready to go to the gulf now! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]








[/img]

coming back to the ramp








[/img]

home made tiller extension


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

First, great looking boat.


Second..... Is that an aluminum bat????? Holy crap that is an awesome idea!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Beautiful! Enjoy!!! 
Really like the color and LOVE the grab rail console.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks great! Is Watertown good for anything but test driving boats??? That's the only time I'm out there, and all it seems anyone else does there as well...


----------

